# Solved: Connecting to Wifi Network on Windows 8.1



## christadwani (Dec 6, 2012)

I have a HP Envy laptop running on Windows 8.1 (did not update. it came with it)
I have never had a problem connecting my house's internet network.
However, today i woke up, i turn on or restart the PC. it was already on, and i tried using the internet, i wasn't connected.
I lsearched for my wifi network. didn't find it.
Restarted the PC and tried disabling and then re-enabling the adapter, still couldn't find it.
Rebooted the router. nothing happened.
I even reset the router and still couldn't find it. (firmware up to date) (Netgear)
This only happens to my Windows 8 PC.
All other devices (PCs, Phones and tablets...even the TV) are working fine wirelessly.
That's why i posted this on Windows 8.
The PC works perfectly using an ethernet cable.


----------



## TerryNet (Mar 23, 2005)

Had some similar issues myself recently, including yesterday on Windows 7 and on 8.1. One thing that worked at least twice for me ...

In Device Manager right click on the wireless adapter and 'uninstall.' Then Restart. After the restart you may be able to connect.

And another thing that worked at least twice ...

In Network Connections right click on the wireless connection and 'Diagnose' or 'Troubleshoot the connection.'

If you try either or both please let me know what worked and what did not.


----------



## TerryNet (Mar 23, 2005)

P.S. There are several ways to get to Network Connections. My favorite is to type 'control netconnections' into a Run box.


----------



## Macboatmaster (Jan 15, 2010)

I think this is POSSIBLY a driver update from Microsoft
I have encountered it before, where windows updates when set for driver updates as well, provides the wrong driver
As my colleague says - make the checks suggested and then if that does not resolve it - one of your checks is Control Panel Device Manager expand network adapters and see if the wireless adapter is shown there and if there is any warning
If it is shown note the make of the adapter eg Realtek, Mediacom, Qualcom

The go to the HP site support download drivers and enter the model details for your Envy
Go to network drivers
Find the entry for the make of adapter that you noted in devicemanager and download and install the latest offered driver.
Reboot and test again

There are other possibilities
http://windows.microsoft.com/en-gb/windows/cant-connect-to-network#1TC=windows-8

flight mode
wireless switch on laptop


----------



## christadwani (Dec 6, 2012)

You may have misunderstood me...
My computer DOES detect networks...Just not MY network.


----------



## Macboatmaster (Jan 15, 2010)

Well now we know that see
If Windows doesn't detect a network that you think is in range of your PC, see Why can't I find a wireless network?

on the link I sent you on my post


----------



## christadwani (Dec 6, 2012)

Macboatmaster said:


> Well now we know that see
> If Windows doesn't detect a network that you think is in range of your PC, see Why cant I find a wireless network?
> 
> on the link I sent you on my post


I came here because that didn't help.
I did my research on the web before I started the thread.


----------



## Macboatmaster (Jan 15, 2010)

Well I did not know that - of course not knowing what you had tried
Good luck with it


----------



## christadwani (Dec 6, 2012)

Well thanks anyway.
I'll have to buy a new router.


----------



## Macboatmaster (Jan 15, 2010)

I am wiling to continue if you wish.
STILL not knowing what you have tried please bear that in mind

Can you ping the router
that is cmd prompt with admin rights
and type
ping (space) and then the routers IP address


----------



## christadwani (Dec 6, 2012)

Microsoft Windows [Version 6.3.9600]
(c) 2013 Microsoft Corporation. All rights reserved.

C:\Windows\system32>ping 192.168.1.1

Pinging 192.168.1.1 with 32 bytes of data:
Reply from 192.168.1.1: bytes=32 time=1ms TTL=255
Reply from 192.168.1.1: bytes=32 time=1ms TTL=255
Reply from 192.168.1.1: bytes=32 time=1ms TTL=255
Reply from 192.168.1.1: bytes=32 time<1ms TTL=255

Ping statistics for 192.168.1.1:
Packets: Sent = 4, Received = 4, Lost = 0 (0% loss),
Approximate round trip times in milli-seconds:
Minimum = 0ms, Maximum = 1ms, Average = 0ms


----------



## Macboatmaster (Jan 15, 2010)

Type that IP address in your browser address bar
Does that then connect you to the Netgear router

Is the router configured for the same wireless as the adapter eg on an earlier topic you had a Broadcom 
Broadcom 802.11n Network Adapter

wireless N
Is the router also capable of seeing N 
To work, the network adapter in your PC must use a wireless standard that is equal to or older than the router&#8217;s wireless standard. For example, if the network adapter in your PC uses the 802.11n wireless standard (also called Wireless-N) but your router uses 802.11g (also called Wireless-G), you won't be able to connect because the Wireless-G standard is an earlier version and doesn&#8217;t recognise Wireless-N. However, if the router uses Wireless-N but the adapter in your PC uses Wireless-G, you should be able to connect if the router is set to mixed mode, as Wireless-N works with some or all of the earlier standards (802.11a, 802.11b and 802.11g).


----------



## christadwani (Dec 6, 2012)

Macboatmaster said:


> Type that IP address in your browser address bar
> Does that then connect you to the Netgear router
> 
> Is the router configured for the same wireless as the adapter eg on an earlier topic you had a Broadcom
> ...


Not the same computer
my current adapter is actually a Ralink RT3290 802.11bgn
Edit: And yes it does work. as i said before. i reset the computer. i did it using my PC and not manually.


----------



## Macboatmaster (Jan 15, 2010)

copy and paste this into a cmd prompt with admin rights

netsh wlan show profiles

Please explain what you mean by this


> *i reset the computer*. i did it using my PC and not manually.


----------



## christadwani (Dec 6, 2012)

Macboatmaster said:


> copy and paste this into a cmd prompt with admin rights
> 
> netsh wlan show profiles
> 
> Please explain what you mean by this


May i ask why?
and that would be me being an idiot. I meant that I reset the router using the PC.


----------



## Macboatmaster (Jan 15, 2010)

Cheers
Got it now reset router not reset computer

what is result of that cmd pls


----------



## christadwani (Dec 6, 2012)

Microsoft Windows [Version 6.3.9600]
(c) 2013 Microsoft Corporation. All rights reserved.

C:\Windows\system32>netsh wlan show profiles

Profiles on interface WiFi:

Group policy profiles (read only)
---------------------------------
<None>

User profiles
-------------
All User Profile : ?iPhone ????? ?? Hanna
All User Profile : Luna's iPhone
All User Profile : freebox_YPBFOT
All User Profile : iPhone
All User Profile : Adwani
All User Profile : Thomson273D07
All User Profile : HG655D-F39A43
All User Profile : HG655D-F3BA4B
All User Profile : TeliaGateway58-98-35-3A-ED-85
All User Profile : HG655D-356E20
All User Profile : TEGELBRUKET
All User Profile : Gilly's
All User Profile : TN_private_AACEJX
All User Profile : Sabaa
All User Profile : mrgrit's iPhone
All User Profile : FreeWifi
All User Profile : Tele2Internet-CFAD7

I don't see how this helps


----------



## Macboatmaster (Jan 15, 2010)

If there is not a user profile for the connection you are trying to make - it cannot connect to it

When you disable in network adapters the Ethernet connection 
to what does the wireless then make a connection
OR which networks does it see.

If the one you are trying to connect to is not listed then you need to create a new profile and to save me a lot of typing you do that as explained in another of your topics when you had problems connecting wirelessly

If you go to adapter settings and on the wireless adapter right click and click status then click wireless properties you will see on the connection and security tans the necessary details

If on windows 8/8.1 you connect to another wireless network then that network and not your own is favoured over yours
When you connect to a new WiFi network, it's added to the list, and Windows will connect to that network while it's in range. If you connect to another WiFi network while in range of the first network, Windows will prefer the second network over the first one.

In respect of your comment I do not see how this helps
see this PLEASE and you then may understand
http://windows.microsoft.com/en-gb/windows-8/manage-wireless-network-profiles

I suggest you delete the profile - if it is listed that applies to what you are trying to connect to and then establish a new profile - again as explained to you in your previous topic albeit on a different system - the principle is the same.

Someone or some software has changed settings relating to the wlan profile for where you are trying to connect to


----------



## christadwani (Dec 6, 2012)

When you say previous topic.....which one do you mean?


----------



## Macboatmaster (Jan 15, 2010)

http://forums.techguy.org/networking/1103187-laptop-not-connecting-wifi.html

and this

http://forums.techguy.org/networking/1111774-windows-8-1-wireless-connection.html

but mainly the first one - post 12 - although not on this computer - the same principle applies of course


----------



## christadwani (Dec 6, 2012)

I don't think Windows 8 has that option. I didn't find it.
So i deleted the network using the command prompt.
What shall I do next?


----------



## Macboatmaster (Jan 15, 2010)

You go control panel network and sharing centre and you click on setup new connection or network and you then click manually connect to a wireless network and follow instructions PLEASE


----------



## christadwani (Dec 6, 2012)

I did that.
Why the PLEASE?


----------



## Macboatmaster (Jan 15, 2010)

So is it now connecting


----------



## christadwani (Dec 6, 2012)

No, I still can't find it.


----------



## Macboatmaster (Jan 15, 2010)

Sorry I cannot offer any other suggestions
It appears to me that as the wireless adapter sees other networks the problem exists with the settings for yours eg IP address and DNS on IPV4 or the router in relation to the configuration suitable to your wireless adapter.

Clearly


> My computer DOES detect networks...Just not MY network.


this confirms that it must be a configuration problem in either the router or on the computer

Good luck with it.
If you find the solution it would be great if you post it.
with the details of the router if that is applicable
This would be of great help to other people browsing the forum.


----------



## christadwani (Dec 6, 2012)

I think I should say that my PC says my driver is up to date when i found that the website does offer a newer version.
I do not know whether it's compatible or not.
So should i try?
Should i back up or anything?


----------



## christadwani (Dec 6, 2012)

It worked.
I did not update or change anything.
It just worked on its own.
I did not restart the PC nor did I touch the router.
Could it be that the problem was from the internet provider?


----------

